# Dragon's Blood Punch



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

I made this one a few years ago for a party and everyone liked it. I even had a few requests for the recipe. It makes a good amount so you don't have to worry about running out for a small to medium gathering. Especially if it's an adult party where people will be mainly drinking The Devil's Drink (alcohol). The one issue I did run into was mixing all the ingredients. I would suggest getting a 5 gal. bucket from sLowe's or Home Decrepit and use that, after washing it out well inside first. You can then put it in a punch bowl and any extra into your empty bottles to keep for refilling.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/sandra-lee/dragons-blood-punch-non-alcoholic-recipe.html

A nice tip would be to freeze the reserved punch in a plastic bowl or mold (face, heart, hand, or gelatin ring). That way your punch stays cold longer and will not be diluted by melting ice.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

looks like a good recipe- thanks for posting!


----------

